

‘Stand with us or with the child pornographers’ - neilparikh
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/john-ibbitson/tories-on-e-snooping-stand-with-us-or-with-the-child-pornographers/article2336889/

======
ecounysis
"Only a Sith deals in absolutes."

